# Critique: Low level jumper/eventer prospect possible buy



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a horse I'm looking at. Has been shown in 3' jumpers. 16.2 OTTB.
These are the videos I have been sent. I don't have any conformation shots at the moment. He's going for a very good price. 

The rider isn't me so please don't critique the rider!!!!!

The last five links are the most recent that was Sept. of this year.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YCwgoyBdo8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jHx2EiApZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJMShS0THt4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR6xE3cBjmw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOSxwvX7pMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArGK98Pxxd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cGGScMcoHc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBCv-OAClQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ckLR-IJ2aY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yNTr-bQG-4


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

none of these videos will open for me, firefox tells me protocol (mhtml) isn't associated with any program.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Odd. They're just on youtube.com 

I'm humming and haa-ing anyway. In some of the videos she's riding him in a running martingale, no biggie. In one of the videos she looks like she's riding him in a standing martingale.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would pass. Granted the rider is handsy, but that horse is quite a handful. His head is so far up in the air he can't even see the jump half the time. Most of his jumps are very akward. If he can see, he leaps from far away. If his head is too far in the sky, he nearly crashes into then leaps over it. When his head is down, he's not giving to the bit, she's yanking his mouth down.

Talent and power yes, but I wouldn't jump him without months and months of dressage.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahhh good I'm glad you say that. I'm just not getting the warm and fuzzies. I already have one greenie I'm really not motivated or energetic enough for another one.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A lovely horse, but in need of some vigorous retraining. He looks like he has been rushed way too fast in his jumping. He is too unruly, unbalanced and opinionated. He needs to go back to the beginning. He will need a VERY quiet rider who can diffuse his nervousness towards jumps. He is able and athletic and worth the trouble, IMHO. If allowed to go the way he is now, he is not safe and should not progress any higher. He needs miles of trotting fences and gymnastic grids. 

When you vet him, take particular notice of his right hind leg. I am seeing some potential "uneveness" there in some of the videos.


----------



## Dressageluver4 (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks like he has head shaking syndrome. You can see on some of the vidoes he has a net on his nose. He has it on in the outside lesson one and not shakeing at all.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree, pass. I only watched a few of the videos, but between the head tossing, the booking it around turns (in the outdoor) and just the overall vibe that that horse is an unpleasant ride, I'd pass. Like Allison mentioned, he could be nice with a lot of retraining, but I don't even think he looks worth the safety risk. Just wondering, what price range is he in? (mid to low four figures, mid to high four figures, etc)


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

When he was first offered to me the owner wanted $XXXX but now the owner wants less than $500


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Woww... wonder if there was a health issue that someone found in a PPE. Have you seen the horse?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh he has sarcoids.


----------

